# Point to ponder



## Mike Hill (Mar 4, 2019)

Why did I not plant an orchard of Turkish Walnut 50 years ago?

Just browsed the turkishwalnut website.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 4, 2019)

Just like everything else in life, Mike, hindsight is always better than foresight.

Reactions: Agree 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2019)

Gramps used to say "if wishes were horses all beggars would ride and horse turds were were biscuits they would eat till they died." There were a couple more verses- I heard it many times when he got too many if's from me.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Mar 4, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Gramps used to say "if wishes were horses all beggars would ride and horse turds were were biscuits they would eat till they died." There were a couple more verses- I heard it many times when he got too many if's from me.....



My old Coach used to say " If ifs and buts were candy and nuts we'd all have a Merry Christmas ".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 4, 2019)

Tony said:


> My old Coach used to say " If ifs and buts were candy and nuts we'd all have a Merry Christmas ".


Gramps was 21 in 1930 so it probably was the times.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 4, 2019)

Tony said:


> My old Coach used to say " If ifs and buts were candy and nuts we'd all have a Merry Christmas ".



What are you trying to do with those candy and nuts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 4, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> Why did I not plant an orchard of Turkish Walnut 50 years ago?
> 
> Just browsed the turkishwalnut website.




 Because you were preoccupied with moonshine, fast cars, and girls with big hooters?!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 5, 2019)

Nope Rocky!

Longnecks, Pickups, Bass rods, 30 ought 6's, Football, Baseball, Softball, and Girls that would talk to me (there was precious few - by-product of being big and ugly!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CWS (Mar 5, 2019)

Mike Hill said:


> Nope Rocky!
> 
> Longnecks, Pickups, Bass rods, 30 ought 6's, Football, Baseball, Softball, and Girls that would talk to me (there was precious few - by-product of being big and ugly!)


Didn't have any big and ugly girls?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 7, 2019)

This was Texas - all girls were perfect!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 7, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 162094



I think you may have posted in the wrong topic. The one you want is down the hall to the left....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 7, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Gramps was 21 in 1930 so it probably was the times.



Just doing the math, seems interesting that my one grandfather was born a decade before yours. So I'm guessing you were blessed to spend plenty of time with him. I was 3 when my Dad's dad went and 6 when Mom's dad had some brain damage as a side effect to surgery, removal of a cancerous lung. I was 15 when he died, but sadly, he really was clueless about all us grand kids...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 7, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Just like everything else in life, Mike, hindsight is always better than foresight.



My wife says something like that, just replace the word sight with skin...


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 7, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I think you may have posted in the wrong topic. The one you want is down the hall to the left....



Title say points to ponder so I thought it would fit here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 8, 2019)

It took me a couple of tries - but I finally got it!! Deep Thoughts by Jack Handey


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 8, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> My wife says something like that, just replace the word sight with skin...


Ouch!


----------

